# hard wired smokes



## BSSTG

Greetings

A permit tech informed me that hard wired smokes are now required in residential renovations regardless of the nature of the building permit. She was in a class this week and that was mentioned. Can anyone elaborate? Something new in the IRC maybe?

thanks

BSSTG


----------



## mark handler

2012 IRC R314.4 Power source.

Smoke alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring when such wiring is served from a commercial source, and when primary power is interrupted, shall receive power from a battery. Wiring shall be permanent and without a disconnecting switch other than those required for overcurrent protection.

Exceptions:

1. Smoke alarms shall be permitted to be battery operated when installed in buildings without commercial power.2. Hard wiring of smoke alarms in existing areas shall not be required where the alterations or repairs do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, *unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could provide access for hard wiring without the removal of interior finishes. *


----------



## rogerpa

Another option:

R314.5 Interconnection. Where more than one smoke alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling unit in accordance with Section R314.3, the alarm devices shall be interconnected in such a manner that the actuation of one alarm will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit.

Physical interconnection of smoke alarms *shall not be required where listed wireless alarms are installed* and all alarms sound upon activation of one alarm.


----------



## mark handler

rogerpa said:
			
		

> Another option:R314.5 Interconnection. Where more than one smoke alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling unit in accordance with Section R314.3, the alarm devices shall be interconnected in such a manner that the actuation of one alarm will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit.
> 
> Physical interconnection of smoke alarms *shall not be required where listed wireless alarms are installed* and all alarms sound upon activation of one alarm.


Still need to be hardwired, if attic, Per Original Post


----------



## cda

Your honor will you instruct the witness to answer the question

So for ANY home building permit is home owner required to install smoke alarms , If not present where required????


----------



## cda

BSSTG said:
			
		

> GreetingsA permit tech informed me that hard wired smokes are now required in residential renovations regardless of the nature of the building permit. She was in a class this week and that was mentioned. Can anyone elaborate? Something new in the IRC maybe?
> 
> thanks
> 
> BSSTG


WORST , time for contractors ,,,

AFTER,,,, Inspectors have been to a code class


----------



## mjesse

*2009 IRC*

*R314.3.1 Alterations, repairs and additions. When **alterations, repairs or **additions requiring a **permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing**dwellings, the individual **dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new **dwellings. *


----------



## BSSTG

cda said:
			
		

> WORST , time for contractors ,,,AFTER,,,, Inspectors have been to a code class


Ain't that the truth. I was in the fire track all week at BPI Houston. I was just telling the city secretay that if I enforced all of that stuff I heard I would be dead. No ifs or buts about it.

I am curious why and how this instructor comes up with hard wired smokes are required any time a permit is pulled for any reason.

BSSTG


----------



## BSSTG

mjesse said:
			
		

> *2009 IRC**R314.3.1 Alterations, repairs and additions. When **alterations, repairs or **additions requiring a **permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing**dwellings, the individual **dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new **dwellings. *


Well, I guess that's it huh? Sorry, I'm not going into a house to check smokes if all they are doing is a patio cover.

BSSTG


----------



## BSSTG

Well, Let's keep it in context.

R314.3.1 Alterations, repairs and additions. When alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing dwellings, the individual dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new dwellings.

Exceptions:

1. Work involving the exterior surfaces of dwellings, such as the replacement of roofing or siding, or the addition or replacement of windows or doors, or the addition of a porch or deck, are exempt from the requirements of this section.

2. Installation, alteration or repairs of plumbing or mechanical systems are exempt from the requirements of this section.


----------



## mjesse

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that's it huh? Sorry, I'm not going into a house to check smokes if all they are doing is a patio cover.BSSTG


and this...

*Exceptions:*1. Work involving the exterior surfaces of _dwellings_, such as the replacement of roofing or siding, or the _addition_ or replacement of windows or doors, or the _addition_ of a porch or deck, are exempt from the requirements of this section.2. Installation, _alteration_ or repairs of plumbing or mechanical systems are exempt from the requirements of this section.


----------



## cda

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Well, Let's keep it in context.R314.3.1 Alterations, repairs and additions. When alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing dwellings, the individual dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new dwellings.
> 
> Exceptions:
> 
> 1. Work involving the exterior surfaces of dwellings, such as the replacement of roofing or siding, or the addition or replacement of windows or doors, or the addition of a porch or deck, are exempt from the requirements of this section.
> 
> 2. Installation, alteration or repairs of plumbing or mechanical systems are exempt from the requirements of this section.[/quote
> 
> WOW
> 
> some that reads the entire code book!!!!!!!!
> 
> Side bar::: anytime I can get smoke alarms checked, installed correctly I go for it
> 
> But I do not deal with residential normally, just when invited in


----------



## Dennis

NC omitted the part that is boldface

Exceptions: 

1. Smoke alarms shall be permitted to be battery operated when installed in buildings without commercial power.2. Hard wiring of smoke alarms in existing areas shall not be required where the alterations or repairs do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, *unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could provide access for hard wiring without the removal of interior finishes.*


----------



## mtlogcabin

Nothing new it has been in the IRC since the beginning. Similar language in CABO that Dennis posted.


----------



## fatboy

In the 97 UBC also........similar language. Before the IRC clarified exterior projects were exempt from the requirement, we had a specific amendment that exempted those types of projects.


----------



## ICE

> R314.4 Power source. Smoke alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring provided that such wiring is served from a commercial source and shall be equipped with a battery backup.....2. Hard wiring of smoke alarms in existing areas shall not be required where the alterations or repairs do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could provide access for hard wiring without the removal of interior finishes.


We have let everyone get by with battery operated.  I did have one contractor call me at the office and ask about this code section.  He didn't tell me that he was building a room addition.  I found out later that he did a belly crawl in a tight attic to hard wire the detectors.

How about you guys and gals...are you getting hard wired?


----------



## rogerpa

Michigan requires smoke alarms in all dwellings. Those dwellings constructed prior to Nov. 6, 1974 (the effective date of the statewide building code) may use battery power w/o interconnection.

Allowable sources of power for alarms these dwellings include:

(a) The building wiring provided that such wiring is served from a commercial source and is equipped with a battery backup. Wiring shall be permanent and without a disconnecting switch other than as required for overcurrent protection.

(b) A non-rechargeable battery that is capable of operating the smoke alarm in the normal condition for a life of 5 years.

© A rechargeable battery, with proper charging, able to power the alarm for a life of 5 years and shall be automatically recharged by an AC circuit of the commercial light and power source.

These older dwellings also get a break on the number and location of the alarms. One in or near each sleeping room, one on each floor level including the basement.


----------



## rktect 1

mjesse said:
			
		

> *2009 IRC**R314.3.1 Alterations, repairs and additions. When **alterations, repairs or **additions requiring a **permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing**dwellings, the individual **dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new **dwellings. *


Why is there nothing in the IBC like the above section 314.3.1 in regards to R-2 occupancies?

Is there something that is similar to this IRC section for our older condos or apartments going through remodeling?

Is it because they assume there is no attic or accessible space to run the electrical?


----------



## cda

2009 IFC might be in ibc or that other book

4603.7 Single- and multiple-station smoke alarms. Single-and multiple-station smoke alarms shall be installed in existing Group R occupancies and in dwellings not classified as Group R occupancies in accordance with Sections 4603.7.1 through 4603.7.3.

4603.7.1 Where required. Existing Group R occupancies and dwellings not classified as Group R occupancies not already provided with single-station smoke alarms shall be provided with single-station smoke alarms. Installation shall be in accordance with Section 907.2.11, except as provided in Sections 4603.7.2 and 4603.7.3.

4603.7.2 Interconnection. Where more than one smoke alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling or sleeping unit, the smoke alarms shall be interconnected in such a manner that the activation of one alarm will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit. The alarm shall be clearly audible in all bedrooms over background noise levels with all intervening doors closed.

Exceptions:

1. Interconnection is not required in buildings that are not undergoing alterations, repairs or construction of any kind.

2. Smoke alarms in existing areas are not required to be interconnected where alterations or repairs do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could provide access for interconnection without the removal of interior finishes.

4603.7.3 Power source. Single-station smoke alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring provided that such wiring is served from a commercial source and shall be equipped with a battery backup. Smoke alarms with integral strobes that are not equipped with battery backup shall be connected to an emergency electrical system. Smoke alarms shall emit a signal when the batteries are low. Wiring shall be permanent and without a disconnecting switch other than as required for overcurrent protection.

Exceptions:

1. Smoke alarms are permitted to be solely battery operated in existing buildings where no construction is taking place.

2. Smoke alarms are permitted to be solely battery operated in buildings that are not served from a commercial power source.

3. Smoke alarms are permitted to be solely battery operated in existing areas of buildings undergoing alterations or repairs that do not result in the removal of interior walls or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could provide access for building wiring without the removal of interior finishes.


----------



## mtlogcabin

The IBC Chapter 9 requirements for fire suppression and fire alarms are only for NEW CONSTRUCTION

See Sections 903.2 & 907.2

You have to find the charging language in other sections or codes (IFC, IEBC) that will send you to the IBC Chapter 9

IEBC Level 2 Alteration

704.4.1.6 Group R-2.

A fire alarm system shall be installed in work areas of Group R-2 apartment buildings as required by the International Fire Code for existing Group R-2 occupancies.

This sends you to the IFC where cda referenced (not the IBC) because it is specific for alterations not new construction


----------



## rktect 1

Thanks.  I am going to look into the IFC a little bit more.


----------



## TimNY

I don't see why this is such a big deal.  2009 IRC required the same thing?



> *R314.4 Power source.* Smoke alarms shall receive their  primary power from the building wiring when such wiring is served from a  commercial source, and when primary power is interrupted, shall receive  power from a battery. Wiring shall be permanent and without a  disconnecting switch other than those required for overcurrent  protection. Smoke alarms shall be interconnected.
> 
> *Exceptions:*
> 
> 1. Smoke alarms shall be permitted to be battery operated when installed in buildings without commercial power.
> 
> 2. Interconnection and hard-wiring of smoke alarms in existing areas shall not be required where the _alterations_ or repairs do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, unless there is an _attic_, crawl space or _basement_ available which could provide access for hard wiring and interconnection without the removal of interior finishes.


2006 also reads the same:

*R313.2.1 Alterations, repairs and additions. *

When  alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit occur, or when one  or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing dwellings, the  individual dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as  required for new dwellings; the smoke alarms shall be interconnected and  hard wired. 

*Exceptions:*

1.    Inter connection and hard-wiring of smoke alarms in existing areas  shall not be required where the alterations or repairs do not result in  the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure,  unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could  provide access for hard wiring and interconnection without the removal  of interior finishes. 2.    Work involving the exterior surfaces of dwellings, such as the  replacement of roofing or siding, or the addition or replacement of  windows or doors, or the addition of a porch or deck, are exempt from  the requirements of this section.

Nothing new here about smoke alarms being required as hard wired.  The only real change is they clarified that wireless interconnection is allowable.

Tim


----------



## Mac

The mighty Property Maintenance Code has it:

704.1 General. All systems, devices and equipment to detect a fire, actuate an alarm, or suppress or control a fire or any combination thereof shall be maintained in an operable condition at all times in accordance with the Fire Code of New York State .

704.2 Smoke alarms. Single or multiple-station smoke alarms shall be installed and maintained in Groups R-2, R-3, R-4 and in dwellings not regulated in Group R occupancies, regardless of occupant load at all of the following locations:

1.	On the ceiling or wall outside of each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of bedrooms.

2.	In each room used for sleeping purposes.

3.	In each story within a dwelling unit, including basements and cellars but not including crawl spaces and uninhabitable attics. In dwellings or dwelling units with split levels and without an intervening door between the adjacent levels, a smoke alarm installed on the upper level shall suffice for the adjacent lower level, provided that the lower level is less than one full story below the upper level.

Single or multiple-station smoke alarms shall be installed in other groups in accordance with the Fire Code of New York State .


----------



## mtlogcabin

The IPMC does not require multiple smoke alarms to be hardwired or interconnected when installed.

Interconnected is easily achieved with today's smoke alarms

[h=2]*Onelink Wireless Hardwired Smoke Alarm*[/h]Wirelessly interconnect alarms. 120VAC hardwired wireless interconnect smoke alarm with battery backup. To expand protection to include both existing hardwired alarms and new wireless alarms, simply replace one existing hardwired alarm with Onelink, then add Onelink battery operated alarms elsewhere and when one alarm in either series alarms, all alarms will be notified. Easily link alarms together with the press of a button. When one alarm sounds, they all sound for maximum whole home protection. Photoelectric smoke sensor reduces nuisance alarms from cooking smoke or shower steam. Easy access battery drawer: no need to remove alarm from ceiling to change battery. 10-year limited warranty. Meets UL standards. 



*This **ONELINK** wireless alarm is for you if:*● You want to build a safety network of interconnected alarms in your home without the cost and hassle of wiring.

*● *You want to your existing hardwired alarms to communicate with new Onelink wireless alarms to expand protection.


----------



## georgia plans exam

Exception #2 to Section 314.3.1 is new to our jurisdiction as we skipped from the 2006 to the 2012 IRC this year. "Installation, alteration or repairs of plumbing and mechanical systems are exempt from the requirements of this section". Note that electrical work was left out. So now, even an electrical meter change-out or upgrade requires smoke alarms throughout the existing dwelling. Prior to our adoption of the 2012 edition, we never really thought to enforce this requirement on stand alone plumbing, mechanical or electrical permits.


----------



## Pcinspector1

I'm new to this wireless alarm system, tell me what happens if you have a wireless alarm system and the dude sells the home and takes his alarm system with him.

Is that possible? "How did we protect this house!" )(


----------



## cda

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> I'm new to this wireless alarm system, tell me what happens if you have a wireless alarm system and the dude sells the home and takes his alarm system with him. Is that possible? "How did we protect this house!" )(


I know there are a few areas that require a home inspection prior to sale but I think a lot do not,

So it is not known if any smoke alarms are in place


----------



## TimNY

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> I'm new to this wireless alarm system, tell me what happens if you have a wireless alarm system and the dude sells the home and takes his alarm system with him. Is that possible? "How did we protect this house!" )(


Mark answered in post #4 that hey must still be hard wired and battery backed up. Wireless interconnection does not equate to battery powered.  So the HO would have to remove the wirenuts to take the wirelessly interconnected smoke alarms with them.

Not that it matters, a HO can take whatever he wants.. maybe he likes the handrails or the hot water heater.  Property  maintenance code will dictate the new owner must reinstall them.  New owner can litigate with the old owner if he do wishes.

A crystal ball was not one of the things I got issued  

Tim


----------



## cda

TimNY said:
			
		

> Mark answered in post #4 that hey must still be hard wired and battery backed up. Wireless interconnection does not equate to battery powered.  So the HO would have to remove the wirenuts to take the wirelessly interconnected smoke alarms with them.Not that it matters, a HO can take whatever he wants.. maybe he likes the handrails or the hot water heater.  Property  maintenance code will dictate the new owner must reinstall them.  New owner can litigate with the old owner if he do wishes.
> 
> A crystal ball was not one of the things I got issued
> 
> Tim


Some existing can use battery and not interconnected


----------



## cda

They do make battery operated wireless interconnect


----------



## Pcinspector1

TimNY,

I guess when it comes right down to it, your right, when they move they take the bulbs, the alarms and the velvet Elvis, don't they!

No crystal ball, just an outlet tester!


----------



## TimNY

cda said:
			
		

> They do make battery operated wireless interconnect


Absolutely.. and a great choice where hard-wiring is not required by code. I was just clarifying that wireless does not mean it is also battery operated.  ie the method of interconnection is not related to the manner in which it is powered.

Tim


----------



## JBI

I'm just curious... did ANY of you folks adopt Appendix J in the ResCode? You know, the one that covers work on *existing* ResCode buildings?

Personally, I'd start there and let the code direct me to the new construction requirements.

Just sayin'.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Wireless connection does not require an electrician to run 3 wire all around the house to achieve interconnect between mutiple alarms

Each individual alarm can have its own power source.


----------



## JBI

Chapter 9 in both IFC and IBC originate in the IFC in which it applies to both new and existing buildings. Conversely Chapter 10 in both books originates in the IBC, but again in the IFC applies to both new and existing, hence the extra sections in IFC Chapter 10 relative to existing buildings.

For ResCode buildings, NYS has similar language to what is noted above (currently based on the 2006 I-Codes), and makes allowances in existing ReCode buildings where walls, floors, and/or ceilings are not opened to allow for ease of installation. Our 'cutoff' date is 1984 though, that's when we went to a mandatory Statewide Code.


----------



## mtlogcabin

> Chapter 9 in both IFC and IBC originate in the IFC in which it applies to both new and existing buildings.


Not quite, certain sections are for new construction only such as 903 and certain sections may apply to both as spelled out in that section

2012 IFC

907.1 General.

This section covers the application, installation, performance and maintenance of fire alarm systems and their components in new and existing buildings and structures. The requirements of Section 907.2 are applicable to new buildings and structures. The requirements of Section 907.3 are applicable to existing buildings and structures.

907.3 Where required in existing buildings and structures.

An approved fire alarm system shall be installed in existing buildings and structures where required in Chapter 46.





4603.7.1 Where required.

Existing Group R occupancies and dwellings not classified as Group R occupancies not already provided with single-station smoke alarms shall be provided with single-station smoke alarms. Installation shall be in accordance with Section 907.2.10, except as provided in Sections 4603.7.2 and 4603.7.3.

4603.7.2 Interconnection.

Where more than one smoke alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling or sleeping unit, the smoke alarms shall be interconnected in such a manner that the activation of one alarm will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit. The alarm shall be clearly audible in all bedrooms over background noise levels with all intervening doors closed.

Exceptions:

1.    Interconnection is not required in buildings that are not undergoing alterations , repairs or construction of any kind.

2.    Smoke alarms in existing areas are not required to be interconnected where alterations or repairs do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could provide access for interconnection without the removal of interior finishes.


----------



## TimNY

JBI said:
			
		

> Our 'cutoff' date is 1984 though, that's when we went to a mandatory Statewide Code.


Cutoff date for what?


----------

